# 1 year old Syrian Hamster, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Near Southampton
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Syrian
Sex: Female
Age(s): 1 year
Name(s): Princess
Colours: Honey

Neutered: N/A
De-flea'ed: N/A
Wormed: N/A
Vaccinated: N/A

Reason for rehoming: Surrendered due to a change in the owners circumstances 
Temperament: Friendly but will nip fingers through bars.
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: N/A for this species

Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Locally yes, further afield dependant upon the availability of volunteers and distance the animal is able to travel.

Other: Princess only has one flaw, most likely caused by being fed treats though the bars. When handled she is friendly, even licky.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Princess is no longer reserved and still available for adoption.

She stands in the middle of the cage and calls you until you let her out, she's very much the demanding diva ham! Princess's new home must be prepared to handle her a lot, possibly on demand lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a shame I'm so far away


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Princess is still waiting for her forever home.

Due to problems with transport etc Scritches now only rehomes within the Hampshire area.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Princess is in foster care and is also reserved pending a homecheck x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Princess's homecheck was a success and she is awaiting collection


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Princess has now gone home


----------

